# Abfrage von Gruppentickets(Mehrere Resorts an einem Tag)



## skuki (30. Aug 2015)

Hallo,

Folgendes Szenario habe ich:

Es gibt mehrere Tabellen die ich Joine um alle Informationen für einen Besucher eines Skigebietes eines Skifahrers zu bekommen. Hier berechne ich immer die Tageskarten für einen Skifahrer. DH ein Skifahrer fahrt am Tag bei einem Skigebiet. 

Als Where Klauseln verwende ich die Skigebiet ID und das Datum


Jetzt gibt es aber die zusätzliche Möglichkeit dass ein Skifahrer in mehreren Skigebieten auf einem Tag fahren kann. Wie kann ich dies nun gut lösen?

Hab mir gedacht dass bei einer normalen Tageskarte ein Skifahrer (ID) nur einmal pro SQL Abfrage  vorkommen kann. Hier müsste es irgendwie mit count(1) und der Skifahrer ID funktionieren. Das Problem ist aber, dass ich pro Skigebiet eine Abfrage habe und diese wird mir immer nur anzeigen, dass ein Skifahrer einmal gefahren ist. Denn es gibt es einen Eintrag mit der Skigebiet ID 1 und einen mit der Skigebiet ID 2. 

Kann ich es in SQL irgendwie so abfragen, dass ich alle Skifahrer des Skigebietes ID == 1 im Zeitraum X erhalte die bei der selben Abfrage mit Skigebiet ID == 2 nicht enthalten sein würden? 

Danach würde ich ein weiteres SQL query erstellen mit allen Skifahrern die mehr als einmal am Tag Skigefahren sind. Hierzu müsste ich auch irgendwie mit count() überprüfen ob die ID öfters als einmal vorkommt. 

Bin hier leider etwas verwirrt :/

Könnte das stimmen? Hat hier jemand so etwas Ähnliches schon mal gelöst und könnte mir einen Tipp geben?

Wie kann ich so etwas nun in SQL schreiben? Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!! 

lg


----------



## abollm (13. Sep 2015)

Wie wäre es, wenn du einmal alle deine (relevanten) Tabellen mit den betr. Spalten und den jeweiligen Datentypen nennst?
Dann ist es bestimmt leichter, dir eine Beispiel-SQL-Abfrage zu nennen.
Ansonsten muss man in deinen Text viel hinein interpretieren.


----------

